# List the canadian effects and accessories brands



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys, can you help me identify the canadians building nice high end effects and accessories for guitar?

Thanks!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Diamond Pedals, Retro-Sonic, GoudieFX, Radial and Dr Scientist are some that come to my mind.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chuck Electroniques in Quebec City: http://www.chucktronic.ca/


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Blackout Effectors

MJM Guitar Effects


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Solid Gold Sound Labs: http://www.solidgoldfx.com/
Levy's: http://www.levysleathers.com/

Err...I'm stalling here but there's more no doubt...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And Empress, of course. http://www.empresseffects.com/


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Some of the very best Canadian pedals I've ever used... Goudie FX


http://www.goudiefx.com/index.php


:rockon2:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, Radial Engineering?

Don't forget Electrix, that Victoria-based company that turned out some terrific rackmount procesors that were aimed at DJs and such. As I recall, they were born out of the ashes of IVL, the folks who made the Pitchrider.

http://filters.muziq.be/model/electrix


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Righteous Tones is another good one (although their website indicates that big changes are happening over there -- no ideas what's up)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Off the top of my head:
Retro-Sonic
Empress
MJM
Radial / Tonebone
Blackout Effectors (from Vancouver)
SolidGoldFX
Diamond
Dr.Scientist
GoudieFX

The original VStack was made in Canada, but they sold out to firstact and are now made offshore in China (like righteous tones, that I don't rate at all).


----------



## elwood (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, this might be a shameless plug, but I've been working on some new pedals for a while now... the first one, the Lush Puppy reverb/delay is out now! Shown here is the production prototype... the final top panel looks even better.










For a limited time I'm offering free shipping to all Canadian customers to get things off the ground.

http://www.kilpatrickaudio.com


----------

